# Visiting Dubai , your advices please !



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi guys ,

Finally it happens , on the 1st of December I'll fly to Dubai for 10 days.
I would like to be informed about you guys -the locals- what else than stunning high-rises need to be on my list to visit.

I need a hotel , nothing much just a bath/shower + breakfast.
Would love to stay in a small hotel in Deira.

Got already a few books on Dubai + a busplan 2004 but a man has to eat to.
Where are some nice small restaurants with local food ?
Something special that I need to drink , a local feamous juice -I don't drink alcohol- !

What should I do for not offending local people as a western European ?
Some habbits that are new for me are going to be happening and I don't want to insult anyone.

Is the Dubai Municipality building open for public ?

All of your suggestions and ideas are very welcome.

Thank you.


----------



## fahed (Nov 10, 2004)

Hello, De Snor

Citizens of Dubai would be more helpful as I know very few about the hotels in Dubai.

I could answer this

"What should I do for not offending local people as a western European ?
Some habbits that are new for me are going to be happening and I don't want to insult anyone."

There are many Eestern European here and I don't think there are many things that you should avoid.

Somethings I strongly advice you not to do

1. Kissing a girl in the public

2. Going naked in the beaches

I also advice you not to flirt with girls as it will be considered as sexual harrasment, though many people do!

Hehe one hint. If you want a cheaper lift use Sharjah's taxis, if you found one, although it is illegal for taxis (you wont have trouble) from any emirate other than Dubai to lift people from Dubai.


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

No flirting with girls?! That ruins the whole trip!


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

I think he means only local girls. With the other girls just dont get too physical.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Unless they want you to ofcourse


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

the regent beach resort was good for a mate of mine. Dubai's hotel closest to the beach, and also quite afordable.


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

juiced said:


> Unless they want you to ofcourse


Hope your not talking about certain chinese girls


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Hi, DeSnor, a well recommended hotel is the Dusit Dubai (which is a Thai style hotel) or the Crowne Plaza, both located on Sheikh Zayed Road.


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

De snor , if your decent you`ll be fine , actually , i bet when your in Dubai you will see a whole lot of people here that do and wear extreme stuff you might not even think of back home , so take it easy 

About food , man let me tell you one thing , arab men are like italians in a way , they LOVE their stomuch warm and full 24/7 you will find posh 5 star restaurants and cheap yet clan restaurants everywhere , you wont need a guide telling you where to go , they are everywhere .

=========================

Hotels on the other hand


Jumierah hotels

http://www.burj-al-arab.com

http://www.madinatjumeirah.com

http://www.jumeirahbeachhotel.com

http://www.ritzcarlton.com/resorts/dubai

http://www.jumeirahbeachclub.com

http://www.madinatjumeirah.com

http://www.jumeirahinternational.com/hospitality

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/shera...L=%2Fsheraton%2Fsearch%2Fpre_decider_all.html

http://www.hilton.com/en/hi/hotels/...03MGK0MBX2CSGBIVMVCQKIYFC3UUC?ctyhocn=DXBJBHI

http://www.lemeridien.com/united_arab_emirates/dubai/hotel_ae1342.shtml

http://www.lemeridien.com/united_arab_emirates/dubai/hotel_ae1629.shtml

http://www.jebelali-international.com/jebel_home.asp

http://www.southtravels.com/middleeast/uae/dubaimarine/index.html

http://www.rotana.com/Aspx/Hotel.aspx?HotelId=9

http://www.methotels.com/metresort/index.html

=========================================================

Shiekh zayed road hotels

http://www.emiratestowershotel.com

http://www.fairmont.com/dubai/

http://www.shangri-la.com/en/

http://www.dusit.com/hotel/ddd/index.html

http://www.rotana.com/Aspx/Hotel.aspx?HotelId=14

http://www.novotel.com/novotel/fichehotel/gb/nov/5261/fiche_hotel.shtml

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/cp...4NW4AHLNJICRZLSHPVFAKHDGIY4?_requestid=113622

http://www.numberonetower.com/

http://www.dubaiparkhotel.com/

http://www.methotels.com/methotel/index.html

http://www.ibishotel.com/ibis/fichehotel/gb/ibi/3572/fiche_hotel.shtml

====================================================

Bur Dubai Hotels

http://www.dubai.grand.hyatt.ae/

http://www.moevenpick-hotels.com/en/hotels/hotels/HKDXBHH/hotelWelcome.htm

http://www.rydges.com/locations/CitySuburban.asp?hotel=RODUBA

http://www.starwood.com/fourpoints/...vailURL=/sheraton/search/pre_decider_all.html

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/fourp...L=%2Fsheraton%2Fsearch%2Fpre_decider_all.html

http://www.bestwestern.com/prop_76703

http://www.ascothoteldubai.com/goodbye.html

http://www.ramadadubai.com/

http://www.dubaigrand.com/

http://www.goldensandsdubai.com/

http://www.admiralplazahotel.com/

=========================================================

Diera Dubai hotels

http://www.tajpalacedubai.co.ae/

http://www.tajpalacedubai.co.ae/

http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/DXBER

http://marriott.com/property/propertypage/DXBER

http://www.lemeridien.com/united_arab_emirates/dubai/hotel_ae1784.shtml

http://www.lemeridien.com/united_arab_emirates/dubai/hotel_ae1781.shtml

http://www.lemeridien.com/united_arab_emirates/dubai/hotel_ae1796.shtml

http://www.lemeridien.com/united_arab_emirates/dubai/hotel_ae1797.shtml

http://www.lemeridien.com/united_arab_emirates/dubai/hotel_ae1328.shtml

http://www.lemeridien.com/united_arab_emirates/dubai/hotel_ae1328.shtml

http://www.hilton.com/en/hi/hotels/...EJRKAFONX4CSGBIW2VCQKIYFCVUUC?ctyhocn=DXBDCHI

http://www.starwoodhotels.com/shera...L=%2Fsheraton%2Fsearch%2Fpre_decider_all.html

http://www.dubai.intercontinental.com/

http://www.sofitel.com/sofitel/fichehotel/gb/sof/2022/fiche_hotel.shtml

http://dubai.regency.hyatt.com/

http://www.ichotelsgroup.com/h/d/hi/1/en/hd/dubdt?irs=null

http://www.dubaiconcorde.com/

http://www.rotana.com/Aspx/Hotel.aspx?HotelId=8

http://www.methotels.com/metpalace/index.html

https://secure.millenniumhotels.com..._YY=2003&numOfNights=1&ADS=1&RMS=1&RATE_PLAN=

http://www.dubaiorchidhotel.com/

http://www.lotus-hotel-dubai.com/














most important of all De snor , be yourself and be cool , dont be nervous or afriad , i know its the middle east , but you will find people extremly friendly and welcoming , i`d be real pissed off at ya if u came here with the impression that u have to have a serious attitude during your stay , enjoy life man  its safe here and you`ll love it , salam


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

^^ very nice compilation, Dubai_Boy! 

Hmm maybe we should have a sticky with all the important information like Hotels/Shops/Airports/Transit/Weather/Maps/etc etc for Dubai visitors.


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

@ Dubai Boy : thank you.

@ Kaz : great idea , there are so many people thinking there's nothing else than skyscrapers in DXB!


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Nice hotel post Dubai Boy!


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

Dubai_Boy said:


> most important of all De snor , be yourself and be cool , dont be nervous or afriad , i know its the middle east , but you will find people extremly friendly and welcoming , i`d be real pissed off at ya if u came here with the impression that u have to have a serious attitude during your stay , enjoy life man  its safe here and you`ll love it , salam


I have no prejudices against anyone.
Moi , a very liberal minded chap is going over there to enjoy the city and its people.

I take life the way it comes, I only live once.

Would love to see some of the Dubai forumers while being there though


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Why not  I might be socially shy  however , i guess i could come over to dubai  dont forget i`m in Abu Dhabi 200 kilmeters away from Dubai . and i start my work placement job on the 29th of this month, so its early morning for me  but i will see what i can do


----------



## ulb (Mar 1, 2003)

Dubai_Boy said:


> Why not  I might be socially shy  however , i guess i could come over to dubai  dont forget i`m in Abu Dhabi 200 kilmeters away from Dubai . and i start my work placement job on the 29th of this month, so its early morning for me  but i will see what i can do


Just for my curiosity where will your work placement be? does it have to do with your studies? :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Hey Ulb , well yes , i`m a second year civil engineering student , and i`m going to work for ADNOC


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

wow nice, how much will you be paid?


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

Qoute: dubai boy:About food , man let me tell you one thing , arab men are like italians in a way , they LOVE their stomuch warm and full 24/7 you will find posh 5 star restaurants and cheap yet clan restaurants everywhere , you wont need a guide telling you where to go , they are everywhere .


So true


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Quite a lot of ethnic food is avaliable, Philipino, Arabian, Pakistani, Indian, Thai, Chinese, European, American, Iranian, etc.


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

can I rent a scooter somewhere ?


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

EDIT


----------



## ahmedr (Feb 1, 2004)

It might be funny, but I think a scooter would be really handy when the traffic gets really nasty.


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

Kaz said:


> HAHAHAH wtf lol, what for?


You can be complaining about the rain , well where I live it can rain for a month 
and to drive around with a scooter which is very handy - easy parking & easy riding with the sun on your head - to take pictures.
You see a nice angle and you snap the picture.
Don't think I'll take pictures from upclose , so you need to drive around streets to find a good spot for a special picture.
I love contrasts in pictures


----------



## Taufiq (Oct 14, 2004)

Ah all right, I just found it a little wierd, I thought something went very wrong and you had to resort to a scooter. Sorry that I wasn't more helpful.  

Anyways I could imagine it's going to be much easier to maneuver around the city with a scooter. Btw, did you find one? 

I can't wait to see the pics! Cheers


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

I don't think you'll be able to rent a scooter here..and even if you do, going round in a scooter is so uncommon you might get gawked at!!
That being said I do see someone who goes to work with a Segway every day in Media City.


----------



## SamSam (Jun 16, 2004)

Very cool 

I wonder where he commutes from?
For someone living in Dubai Marina for example .. it makes sense to get on a segway to commute to Internet city, Media city etc. It's too far to walk and too short to drive.
I use a segway here and I get to bypass all the traffic while the sidewalks are empty for me to "glide" on.

Sam




juiced said:


> I don't think you'll be able to rent a scooter here..and even if you do, going round in a scooter is so uncommon you might get gawked at!!
> That being said I do see someone who goes to work with a Segway every day in Media City.


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

Taufiq said:


> Anyways I could imagine it's going to be much easier to maneuver around the city with a scooter. Btw, did you find one?


Not yet , I'm still searching for adresses in DXB


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I wouldn't advice to take a scooter. All Dubai main roads are high speed ones, with limits 60 and 80 pkh, also Marina and JLT are far from the actual city.

Taxis are cheap and so are the rent-a-car. With just 25 EUR a day you can rent a car as high as a VW GOLF. A liter of super costs just 20 Cents (EUR)


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

SamSam said:


> Very cool
> 
> I wonder where he commutes from?
> For someone living in Dubai Marina for example .. it makes sense to get on a segway to commute to Internet city, Media city etc. It's too far to walk and too short to drive.
> ...



He lived not very far from DMC, somewhere in between Dubai Marina and Media City so he could even walk to work if he really felt like it


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

The hotel has been booked through the German organisation ADAC -I know a girlfriend who works there- for an interesting price in Deira !

Next weekend the is a holiday fair in Brussels , I go over there to find out more about the rental thing.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

If you don't mind to tell us, we can give you more info on the hotel itself and the accessibility. Usually Deira is a heavy traffic aerea.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

would not try to get back in to Deria aroudn rush hour but you right in the culture center of Dubai !


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

Altind_Carnut said:


> If you don't mind to tell us, we can give you more info on the hotel itself and the accessibility. Usually Deira is a heavy traffic aerea.


Claridge Hotel on the Fish rondabout


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

I know Fish Roundabout but not the hotel. The traffic gets havy there almost all day/night long.


----------



## Sand Jockey (Feb 14, 2005)

*Segway in Dubai*

Well, I must admit I'm glad to see folks are noticing me on the road  I"m the guy riding the Segway to and from work mentioned above. Since I got them I've kept one car parked at DIC and the other at home. It is a great way to get around and I don't have the parking issues that car drivers have.

FYI, we are the exclusive Segway reps in most of the ME and driving it around is great marketing


----------



## Krazy (Apr 27, 2004)

How much does a Segway cost in the UAE?


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Krazy said:


> How much does a Segway cost in the UAE?



$10,000-$15000


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

Sand Jockey said:


> Well, I must admit I'm glad to see folks are noticing me on the road  I"m the guy riding the Segway to and from work mentioned above. Since I got them I've kept one car parked at DIC and the other at home. It is a great way to get around and I don't have the parking issues that car drivers have.
> 
> FYI, we are the exclusive Segway reps in most of the ME and driving it around is great marketing


Wow, it's a small world (I think I know where you live too!


----------



## SamSam (Jun 16, 2004)

juiced said:


> $10,000-$15000


That's a pretty high mark up. The I series is only $4500 retail in the U.S. So with shipping, customs etc. it shouldn't be more than $6000


----------



## Sand Jockey (Feb 14, 2005)

Krazy said:


> How much does a Segway cost in the UAE?


We are selling them for $5,200 for the i Series and $4,600 for the p Series. Difference between US prices is due to shipping costs only.

SJ


----------



## Sand Jockey (Feb 14, 2005)

*Cost of Segway*



juiced said:


> $10,000-$15000


Juiced,

Price is only $5,200 (i Series) or $4,600 (p Series). Of course, if you can sell them for $10K I'll gladly take the profit  

SJ


----------



## Sand Jockey (Feb 14, 2005)

*Cost of Segway in Dubai*



SamSam said:


> That's a pretty high mark up. The I series is only $4500 retail in the U.S. So with shipping, customs etc. it shouldn't be more than $6000


Sam Sam,

You point out a key point....at the prices mentioned previously ($5,200 / $4,600) we do NOT include customs (which is 5%) but we do include shipping.

SJ


----------



## Sand Jockey (Feb 14, 2005)

juiced said:


> Wow, it's a small world (I think I know where you live too!


Hmmm, been following me home?


----------



## SamSam (Jun 16, 2004)

That's a good price .. are there plans for a segway rental place too? How about a storefront where peolpe can practice riding?

Sam



Sand Jockey said:


> Sam Sam,
> 
> You point out a key point....at the prices mentioned previously ($5,200 / $4,600) we do NOT include customs (which is 5%) but we do include shipping.
> 
> SJ


----------



## Sand Jockey (Feb 14, 2005)

*Using Segway's in Dubai*



SamSam said:


> That's a good price .. are there plans for a segway rental place too? How about a storefront where peolpe can practice riding?
> 
> Sam


Sam,

Thanks for the vote of confidence. I know a couple of the other reps in the region ar selling them for more than $6,000 and I feel that is way too high. I'm looking to match the US pricing and try to only add the standard shipping costs to each price.

Yes, we are looking at a Segway rental facility and already have a "demo facility" at Dubai Internet City.

We are also looking to set up a showroom facility along Sheikh Zayed road.

SJ


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

In about 2 months I am there 

some last advice would be helpfull & appreciated

btw , I got the 2006 edition of the ITMB map with all coastal projects on it , very impressive


----------



## Skoulikimou (Aug 20, 2004)

:cheers:


----------



## Aaron King (Sep 6, 2005)

I'm under the impression that Dubai and UAE is very western friendly, but am still hesitant, I would love to go but am made nervous by the fact that I'm Canadian with a passport with an Israeli stamp on it. Anyone care to alleviate my concerns?


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

Same here Aaron King, im going to request another passport (in Hungary you can do that, not sure if its possible in Canada, ask) when im going to Dubai. So no stamps whatsoever  (and its good, like if you want to travel to muslim countries take that passport, if you want to travel to israel take the other)


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

Aaron King said:


> I'm under the impression that Dubai and UAE is very western friendly, but am still hesitant, I would love to go but am made nervous by the fact that I'm Canadian with a passport with an Israeli stamp on it. Anyone care to alleviate my concerns?


yeah it might be a good idea to request another passport. although at UAE immigration its not like they check my passport to see which country stamps i have on there.


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

actually i just checked

its government policy to deny visas to travellers with israeli stamps in their passport. 


i also read that visas are denied to holders of passports that are less than 6 months old - i dont know how reliable this is tho


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

if i remember right i got my new passport shortly before i visited dubai in april 2004, but i am not sure how old it was then.
maybe it also depends which nationality.


----------



## Aaron King (Sep 6, 2005)

luv2bebrown said:


> actually i just checked
> 
> its government policy to deny visas to travellers with israeli stamps in their passport.
> 
> ...


what a silly world we live in . . . i guess i'll never get to see one of the greatest cities in the world


----------



## Bikes (Mar 5, 2005)

I agree, UAE needs to change some things, to attract more tourists.


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

luv2bebrown said:


> actually i just checked
> 
> its government policy to deny visas to travellers with israeli stamps in their passport.
> 
> ...



what, i dont think that second part is true


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^ I think he is mistraken it for the rule about the passports that have less then 6 months before expiry date.

However a new, clean, just issued passport, might raise doubts, but that is everywhere.


----------



## Aaron King (Sep 6, 2005)

even if i got a brand new passport, it could be checked to see where i've been, and i would be denied again


----------



## go mid east (Sep 19, 2005)

you wouldn't be denied if you had a new passport

the uae and other countries are making efforts to recognize israel, but many countries in the gulf region do not even recognize israel as a country - many still consider it to be an occupying force, thus the trickiness with the legitimacy of a stamp from an 'occupying force' rather than a 'country'

hopefully the efforts to peace in palestine will take effect and everyone can be happy

but i hope this can help you see the reason why the stamp is denied?


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

what r u talking about?

The UAE never made any efforts to recognize Isreal. What the UAE have said over, over and over is that it will not have any relation with Isreal until palestanins get all their rights.

Yea and even if the UAE recongnized Israel, me and the majority of Emirati nationals would still think that Israel doesnt have the right to exist.

thank u very much


----------



## luv2bebrown (Nov 4, 2004)

my bad, the info i posted was false regarding the issue date of the passport. even if ur passport is brand spanking new it shuold be no problem.


----------

